# which do you prefer - pelia or subwassertang?



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry about mis-spellings. Which is easier to keep (stays on the bottom of tank, hardiness, nutrient needs, etc.) and which tolerates higher temps better?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Pelia is the more weedy of the two and will probably be the better choice for you. 

Susswassertang is a harder plant to grow but very unique.

-Andrew


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Both are sinking. I have had pellia die-offs before that I attributed to heat, never had the same problem with s-tang. The biggest problem I have had with them is the same as mosses, they can be extremely difficult to rid of algae, and tend to be algae magnets.


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

in my experience Subwassertang has been far superior to Pellia. Pellia tends to break into a million little pieces and they end up getting everywhere. It is a nuisance and took a while to eradicate from my tanks. It does sink but only barely. Most people tie it to something such as a rock. My subwassertang or loma fern does not seem to break up into frustrating little bits. It stays at the bottom and does not get carried away by the slightest current. It grows at a moderate rate. I have not had any problems with algae growing on it at all. I have it in tanks that recieve high light, co2 and ferts including excel and in low light tanks that recieve no co2, no ferts, no excel etc. I put pellia in the same class as java moss. They both are cool plants when you first get them but when you are ready to move on to more interesting plants or mosses, they keep popping up uninvited. I have finally rid my tanks of both. 
-marrow-


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

My Monosolenium tenerum AKA (Pellia) died but my Suesswassertang AKA (Süßwassertang) is growing wild!

So I suggest Süßwassertang.

James


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow - thanks everyone! That's a lot of great info.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I like both, and both are growing well for me. Süßwassertang a bit more rounded and compact, but Pellia very pleasant shape as well.

I have more trouble keeping Süßwassertang to stay on the bottom. Especially after water changes, when bubbles tend to stick to them, I always find some Süßwassertang cushions floating on the surface. Pellia has little beards/roots and clings to things easier.

Need to find some good weights. Stainless steel screws or something.


----------

